# Milbro Chillbro Review



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

Ding dong, ding dong,.....................zzzzZZZZZZZzzzz........................................ding dong, ding dong, *alright, alright im coming...hold your horses *!!!!

Half naked i ran







to the door, good job my postman knows me, and knows i work nights!!!!









Two parcels* wayhey*..*15mm ball bearings (routine) as usual* and hold on....... a second pacel? whats this??.....









The other parcel was addressed to john-boy, so i thought it had to be someone off this forum or someone close to me. I held the parcel thinking it weighs a bit














(lead balls, valeting gear, rimfire cartridges in bulk, shotgun cartridges) Get real, snap out of it John







opened it with complete disbelief it was *the milbro chillbro *from *Pete Hogan*!!







*WOW Next day delivery!!! First class service!! Quality...

*First impressions (*WOW) this is a thing of beauty!!!! *second impressions *(how the finookin do you hold it??)* oooooh Fick im gonna make video of this and review it and i don't even know how to hold it.... _(what sort of reviewer does that make me..??) oh dear lol...

_Well i perservered and came up with this:

_1. Its shiny

2. Its very well made

3. Its nice to look at......

4. __*Lets cut out the BS and get straight to the facts!!!
*
Pics speak a million words so:


















_*Now you know how it looks (Very Impressive Indeed)








*
Ok lets cut to the chase, so im a pure sideways (gansta or whatever) you wanna call it shooter, its how i've always held slingshots ( apart from the milbro i had as a youngster, which i couldn't hit the broadside of an articulated lorry with), so this slingshot was gonna be a challange to me no matter what!! And its the first reason i wanted to try it *( a challenge) and thats what it was!!, *second being it was made of brass and *heavier than what i was used to*!! Third reason was the tubes and there attachment method, something im unfamiliar with thus far.

Video clip first, explanation after!!

My link (Video is available in full 720p HD) *RECOMMENDED*

Ok so i tried it hammer grip with thumb in middle support first (the way its supposed to be held)







couldn't hit jack!! So i tried sideways (gansta) as video shows. Only realising after viewing the video that my grip of the slingshot was all wrong *(thumb leading the left fork forward instead of level with right) I have had 2 fork hits as result







and i sincerely apologise to those reviewing this after me, but i hope my actions result in better reviews!!*

The slingshot is ample enough for plinking and short range hunting with the four strand bandset provided but is able to take six strand tube bandsets also, and im pretty confident it could handle lead with the latter!!

Regards
John-boy


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Great review John Boy, can't wait for my turn.
Philly


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

looks like a nice looking slingshot


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice review and cool video, I always like Pete's Slingshots, sadly still not own one.


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

I can't wait to get my filthy hands on that one!


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Nice video, great looking slingsshot...hope you guys that get a chance at this enjoy it...looks like one heck of a slingshot. Just currious do any of you guys who signed up for it shoot hammer grip? or upright as a primary style of shooting? Just wondering


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Frodo said:


> I can't wait to get my filthy hands on that one!


YOU ARE THE NEXT UP HOPE YOU LIKE IT thank JOHN BOY


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Hey Harp, I am on the USA list and I shoot with the forks vertical, straight up. I can't hit s*** gangsta. Looking forward to giving it a go.
Philly


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

John,
Before sending it off... try one thing first... 
Separate the tubes by one hole in between. You have three holes per side, put your tubes in the 1st and 3rd holes, skipping the middle one.
Then use the middle structure as your aim point. 
I think you'll be surprised at the difference a few millimetes of separation gives.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

philly said:


> Hey Harp, I am on the USA list and I shoot with the forks vertical, straight up. I can't hit s*** gangsta. Looking forward to giving it a go.
> Philly


Good to know philly, I look forward to seeing how you like it. I have a feeling there will be a big difference shooting this one that way..


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

Bill Hays said:


> John,
> Before sending it off... try one thing first...
> Separate the tubes by one hole in between. You have three holes per side, put your tubes in the 1st and 3rd holes, skipping the middle one.
> Then use the middle structure as your aim point.
> I think you'll be surprised at the difference a few millimetes of separation gives.


Much better, thanks Bill







!! Another heads up for the rest of the participants in the review, if only i was last to review and not first







!!


----------



## Botus (Dec 3, 2010)

harpersgrace said:


> Nice video, great looking slingsshot...hope you guys that get a chance at this enjoy it...looks like one heck of a slingshot. Just currious do any of you guys who signed up for it shoot hammer grip? or upright as a primary style of shooting? Just wondering


I also shoot an upright hammer grip style and as with the others cant wait to give this bad boy a try!


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Who has it now?
Philly


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

We're waiting !!!!!!


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

philly said:


> Who has it now?
> Philly


I have it at the moment. I'll post the review tommorow and send it to the next one!


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

philly said:


> Who has it now?
> Philly


I have it at the moment. I'll post the review tommorow and send it to the next one!


----------

